# kde perde le impostazioni al riavvio forzato

## djinnZ

Non ho trovato traccia di questo problema sui forum ed ML di altre distribuzioni (che infestano i risultati della ricerca di google) più gettonate (dai bimbiminkia, dico io) e tantomeno sul bugzilla di kde (che devo dire è un capolavoro) ma mi affligge questa immensa seccatura e sospetto sia specifica di gentoo.

Per questo posto qui, se dovesse poi rivelarsi una questione più generica sarà un modo per far lavorare quegli scioperati dei moderatori.

basta che tiri la spina del pc (e no n chiedete perché capita) e solo le impostazioni del desktop di kde vanno in malora.

Uso un desktop abbastanza scarno giusto le cartelle, cwp, il calendario e le fasi lunari, nella barra solo motradesktop ed avvio rapido eppure...

Uno sbalzo di tensione e devo rempostare tutto daccapo. Con il 4.6.4 mi ritrovo alle impostazioni di default (risoluzione compresa ovvero non riesco a legger nulla).

Prima di aprire un bug vorrei capire se esiste modo per porre rimedio (a parte salvare la dir kde) e, già che mi trovo, se esiste un modo per prevenire qualsiasi modifica delle impostazioni (a cominciare dallo spostare o rimuover gli oggetti del desktop).

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho trovato traccia di questo problema sui forum ed ML di altre distribuzioni (che infestano i risultati della ricerca di google) più gettonate (dai bimbiminkia, dico io) e tantomeno sul bugzilla di kde (che devo dire è un capolavoro) ma mi affligge questa immensa seccatura e sospetto sia specifica di gentoo.
> 
> Per questo posto qui, se dovesse poi rivelarsi una questione più generica sarà un modo per far lavorare quegli scioperati dei moderatori.

 

Non essere sempre polemico  :Very Happy: 

Si è capito che è una cosa anomala... quindi non mi vengono in mente soluzioni "pulite", ma battere un chattr +i potrebbe aiutarti?

----------

## fbcyborg

Un buon UPS potrebbe intanto aiutarti, ma ovviamente quello che ti succede è anomalo. Io ormai non posso più farne a meno.

----------

## djinnZ

Negli scorsi mesi tutti i giorni tra le 11 e le 12 si interrompeva la corrente e sia gli ups che l'alimentazione del portatile saltavano. Dopo diffida e richiesta di risarcimento danni, per iscritto, all'ENEL "miracolosamente" il disservizio è stato eliminato ma episodicamente capita ancora.

Così come capita che faccio qualche pasticcio (sto cercando di risolvere il problema dello spam nei log di sistema da parte di kms che non  legge correttamente un vecchio monitor) e devo resettare.

Lo so bene che non è normale ma trovarsi tutta la configurazione resettata per un riavvio forzato mi pare assurdo.

In aggiunta: quando si lancia lo shutdown da una sessione kdm e sono state aperte delle sessioni console compare una finestra di notifica. Mi è capitato di esser distratto e spegnere direttamente l'ups. Quando riavvio devo reimpostare kde.

Non è normale a mio avviso. Neppure quell'altro si perde così facilmente le configurazioni e non ho trovato traccia di simili problemi per le altre distribuzioni.

Ergo suppongo un problema specifico di gentoo.

semantic-desktop è abilitato ma disabilito nella conf di kde il suo avvio quindi non credo possa entrarci /e stranamente è l'unica impostazione che rimane attiva).

@ago: fare da persona civile una ricerca prima di chiedere e trovarsi i primi mille risultati riferiti a thread identici del medesimo forum è frustrante.

edit: dimenticavo di dire che basta anche un Ctrl+alt+backspace (suppongoi, lo lascio disabilitato) od un kill -9 sui componenti di kde (tutti)

----------

## phunker

io ci provo.. spero di non spararla troppo grossa..

nello spegnimento improvviso del pc e' coinvolto il filesystem..

quando era appena uscito ext4 era lo standard la perdita di configurazioni di kde4 al riavvio improvviso, a causa della delayed-allocation

puo' essere questo il tuo caso?

un po di persone, me compreso, ai tempi perdevano tutte le configurazioni di kde

--

dei bug attualmente aperti che potrebbero interessarti:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226742

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213044

----------

## ago

io uso ext4 da una vita, mi è capitato diverse volte riavvio forzato e interruzione di alimentazione sia su fisso che portatile, mai nessun problema

----------

## djinnZ

uso xfs con partizione dedicata sia per /home che per /var e /tmp. Mi è capitato sia da root che da utente. Considerando che le scritture sulla root sono contenute e che nella home utente al massimo c'erano FF e TB e per il resto era solo kde ad agire non mi convince del tutto (ed in più; che c*z*o c'entrano le stramaledette impostazioni del desktop che non tocco mai?)

Ma forse phunker non ha tutti i torti.

Quel che mi spaventa è che ogni volta spuntano bug aperti da più di un anno... ma l'alternativa è odiosa e barocca

----------

